# PH-240 Window Mount From Vanguard



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

PH-240 Window Mount

From Vanguard
http://www.vanguardworld.com 

If you are looking for a video mount that will not only mount to your window but to tripods, fences, tree branches, tubular structures such as your hunting stand, look no further than Vanguard, quality photo and video accessories for 25 years.
One of the many features that stands out about this lightweight -1/4 lb mount was not only its versatility, but quality. With the attached compact-ball head that allows for smooth panning and gives you the ability to take video at any angle. It is also equipped with a quick release platform and dual bubble levels, giving you the ability to capture that unforgettable hunt, special or personal moment. 
Its v-grooved clamp provides a secure attachment to tubes and tripods legs. The side clamp locking dial is also a great add-on. With an impressive load capacity of 11 lbs., this has quality and durability written all over it.
I found the window mount to be very easy to use and it mounted quickly and easily to my Jeep window allowing me to capture video by adjusting not only the PH-240 but utilizing my window as well. I also tried it with my Canon Rebel digital and my Nikon point and shoot. They both mounted securely and worked well. The mount also mounted well on my Gorilla ladder stand, allowing me to capture video during my unsuccessful season this year.
If you are looking for the ultimate versatile mounting bracket for your video or still camera go to www.vanguardworld.com/

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

